

Idea Management - dabent
http://startup.partnerup.com/2009/10/20/idea-management/

======
zeynel1
"I’ve met a number of people who want to start businesses but have been
clawing away at the same idea for many years without progress. I’ve met just
as many people who have great ideas but never bring them to fruition. These
folks are stuck because they don’t approach idea management the right way."

From this introduction, it appears that he will offer some practical ideas to
transform those initial ideas into successful businesses but in fact the
article is about organizing ideas in a spreadsheet.

